# Guide bushes



## Kingcole (Nov 11, 2013)

Do we have a chart for using guide bushes?


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Freddy,Hello and welcome to the router forums
This is from Wood Magizine.

To figure the offset, measure the outside diameter (OD) of the guide bushing tube and subtract the diameter of the bit. Next, divide this figure by 2 to determine the offset. In the example at right, subtract the 1/2" bit diameter from the bushing's 3/4" OD. You get 1/4". Now divide this number by two and you arrive at a 1/8" offset.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Freddy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Off set chart*

Hi Freddy, welcome to the forum.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's far better to remember the simple formula as shown above by John, this way once you become proficient at template routing you will be in a position to produce exact off-sets by mixing Imperial and metric bits/template guides.


----------



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Great information as I am just learning about routers and the various ways of doing things.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

More on the default PC/DW type collars.


----------

